# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Lesser

## JLC

The Lesser is a co-dominate color morph very similar to the Butter. Many believe they are different lines of of the same mutation because they both have a Blue Eyed Leucistic as their super form, even when bred together. The two have different histories, though, and are descended from two different wild-caught animals out of Africa. 

The Lesser was first produced by Ralph Davis in 2001.  The original wild-caught animal was a stunning morph Ralph named "Platinum".  When trying to determine whether or not the Platinum was dominant or recessive, Ralph was surprised to discover it was neither.  The babies produced by the original Platinum (Or "Platty Daddy" as it became known) were either normals or a different morph that looked similar but not the same as the Platinum.  Ralph called them "Lesser Platinums".  Since then, the name has been most commonly shortened to just Lesser.  It turns out the Platinum is a combo morph in which the other component is "hidden" in the normal offspring.  A "normal" sibling bred back to the Lesser will produce a snake like the Platty Daddy.  


Agent73


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


carlene16


Ch^10


HighEndRoyalPythons


JimmyLindberg


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmoprhs2 - Jess DeMarco


Lolo76


Louis Kirkland


m00kfu


m00kfu


m00kfu


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


With a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


PghBall


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles


All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018)

----------

